# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Alicante es la provincia que mejor rentabiliza su agua para riego

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de diarioinformacion.com
http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...o/1027968.html

*Alicante es la provincia que mejor rentabiliza su agua para riego*

El INE revela que las explotaciones agrícolas de la Comunidad sólo utilizan el 10% del caudal disponible 

F. J. B. Los regantes alicantinos y, en general, de la Comunidad Valenciana son en estos momentos los agricultores que menos agua necesitan en España para sacar adelante sus explotaciones agrícolas, según revela el último informe hecho público la semana pasada por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística. Los cultivos valencianos utilizan al año un total de 1.509 hm3 de agua para su producción (en Alicante, alrededor de 400 hm3), el 10% del total de agua de riego en España gracias a su nivel de modernización. En Aragón, por ejemplo, necesitan 2.178 hm3; en Andalucía, 3.556 hm3, y en Castilla-La Mancha, 1.561 hm3. O sea, los más modestos. Datos que adquieren más valor si se tiene en cuenta que un tercio de las exportaciones agrícolas de España parten de la Comunidad Valenciana con un valor estimado de 2.400 millones de euros, un 33% del total de España (la facturación nacional por exportación hortofrutícola alcanza los 7.000 millones).

Modernización
La provincia de Alicante ha modernizado en los últimos 25 años (1985-2010) un total de 92.000 hectáreas de cultivos instalando sistemas de riego por goteo. Una cantidad que representa el 78% de la superficie total de riego (125.000 hectáreas), el porcentaje más alto de España, según los datos de la Conselleria de Agricultura y el Ministerio de Agricultura, que han invertido, conjuntamente con los regantes, cerca de 350 millones de euros. La Comunidad Valenciana es líder en reutilización de agua depurada (46%) en España, 30 puntos más que la siguiente (Andalucía).
El impulso a la modernización de los sistemas de riego en Alicante llegó a partir del año 2000 y se incrementó de forma notable entre 2004 y 2009, cuando la inversión directa o indirecta de la empresa estatal Seiasa y la Conselleria de Agricultura supuso una inyección de 221 millones de euros. El resultado no se hizo esperar y cerca de 45.000 agricultores de la provincia logran hoy una eficiencia del cien por cien del agua que utilizan. Es más, según los datos de Seiasa, el caudal ahorrado gracias a la modernización de los cultivos alcanza los 83 hectómetros cúbicos al año. Además, 92.000 hectáreas se riegan por goteo y existe un caudal permanente de 80 hm3 almacenado en balsas. Infraestructuras indispensables para llevar agua a presión a los cultivos. 
En estos momentos la mejora de la capacidad y calidad de la depuración permite disponer de un caudal anual de 55 hm3 para reutilizarlos en el riego. Adicionalmente, se construyeron 3.000 kilómetros de tuberías.
La provincia de Alicante fue pionera en la reutilización de sus aguas residuales cuando a finales de los años setenta dos técnicos del Ayuntamiento de Benidorm, el recordado José Ramón García Antón y Francisco Santiago, convencieron a los regantes del Canal Bajo del Algar para que cedieran parte de las aguas del sistema Algar-Guadalest para el consumo urbano de Benidorm, La Vila y l'Alfàs del Pi. A cambio, los agricultores reciben caudales depurados de Benidorm, municipio que se distingue también, al igual que los agricultores, por ser una de las localidades españolas que mejor aprovecha un recurso escaso que en la provincia de Alicante se paga a precio de oro, debido a que llega de muy lejos (Tajo) o de plantas desalinizadoras.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

No es más que un intento de lavado de cara de un periódico al servicio de los dirigentes de la zona. La mala conciencia da lugar a justificaciones de todo tipo.

Esto es como cuando un niño se justifica demasiado:"soy muy bueno, no he hecho nada, etc..." puedes empezar a buscar el desaguisado...

Poco hablan del derroche de Terra Mítica a costa de los campos de Jumilla.

Un negocio, que contrario a la teoría de que allí da un rendimiento económico espectacular cualquier instalación de éste tipo, ha resultado un completo desastre y una ruína económica.
 Bueno, ruína para los de siempre, que algunos se han forrado a base de bien.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de diarioinformacion.com
> http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ali...o/1027968.html
> 
> *Alicante es la provincia que mejor rentabiliza su agua para riego*
> 
> El INE revela que las explotaciones agrícolas de la Comunidad sólo utilizan el 10% del caudal disponible 
> 
> ...


Y, ¿no se olvidan del tamaño de Andalucía, Castilla - La MAncha, Castilla - Leon, etc y sus superficies de regadio?

Y sin tan modestos son con la utilizacion del agua (de otros) ¿porque exigen ahora un trasvase a Alicante con la excusa de que en Murcia no se ha usado y de que hay disponible en la cabecera del Tajo?
 Un saludo

----------


## cantarin

La moto la venden muy bien... pero las realidades menos buenas las dejamos a otro lado. Ben-Amar ya ha indicado alguna.

¿Son necesarias esas 125.000 hectáreas? ¿Piensan los regantes del ATS que consecuencias tiene el trasvarles un agua, que no tienen y piden a veces sin necesitarla, de la cabecera del tajo? ¿Como se quedan los rios de esta zona por esa acción?...

No solo lo bueno y loable que es mejorar la eficiencia en el gasto del agua, sino en lo que ello tiene a su alrededor y que va enlazado.

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Esta noticia lo único que demuestra es que tienen potencial para comprar derechos de riego a mansalva en los bancos de agua... y que tal vez hasta puedan pagar agua de desaladora (difícil, pero posible).

Pero que no exijan agua "casi-gratis" _by the face_

----------

